# Take action to support the children and young people?s campaign in England



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2013)

A date for your diary: 5 June. 

How would you rate the diabetes care you or your child gets?

Are you a parent or carer of a child with diabetes? If so, would you like to attend our lobby in Westminster to help campaign to improve the care children and young people receive?

If this sounds like something you?d like to attend, you can find out more and register here:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_invo...ildren-and-young-peoples-campaign-in-England/


----------

